# Completed Master Closet



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Recently finished this project for our 10' x 12' master closest. Largest project I've tackled so far and I learned alot. I utilized pre-finished maple plywood for the carcass and stained birch for the face frame.


















Now, on to something smaller......


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I've just checked my sources......yep this freak'n rocks! good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That is a big job, and you pulled it off beautifully. 
Nice work.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

We are looking to do our closet. Yours is amazing! How did you lay it out? Did you pre-finish the ply or buy it finished?


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

The lower portion of the back wall is approx 86" so we could have three areas of double hanging and the lower portion of the sides is approx 75" for single long hanging.

The uppers were sized to fill the remaining space. Not to mention I needed a cap shelf.:laughing:

I bought the plywood finished from the manufacturer. It was approx. $20 dollars a sheet more than unfinished cabinet grade maple, but the time savings was HUGE. To me, it was definitely worth the money.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work, and it's laid out well. It's hard to beat the extra cost for pre-finished, especially if you have limited space. The matching hangers adds to the look. I've got bunches of matched hangers from fixturing clothing stores. It was a lot less money buying hardware by the case, and the selection beats what retail stores sell.








 







.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Good eye! I did purchase from a store supply company. You're right about the savings. A 100ct box of hangers through them is a fraction of what it would've cost us to buy them at a retail store. Just have to buy some matching hangers for long hanging trousers/skirts.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really awesome. It looks fantastic. You look like you're ready to pass an inspection the way you have it all arranged in there. I wish I was that neat.


----------



## dvatt (Jul 21, 2012)

That's looks really nice. Can you upload more pics of the corner detail. I have been looking to a closets for some time trying to find something that I like and your layout is superior. Did you remove the carpet where you placed the built in? How deep are you shelves?


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Closet? That's as big as my master bedroom! Nice job.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Nice Job*

Great Job! Waiting for more Pic's
Lee:thumbsup:


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, that is really awesome. I hate to admit it by I am installing a closet right now too, but I am buying it all pre-finished! It is quality stuff though from John Louis Home at Amazon.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

dvatt said:


> That's looks really nice. Can you upload more pics of the corner detail. I have been looking to a closets for some time trying to find something that I like and your layout is superior. Did you remove the carpet where you placed the built in? How deep are you shelves?


 
Lazy and didn't remove carpet. If we ever replace it, we can just have installer cut old out along baseboard and put tack strips along base for new carpet.

The boxes are 13 1/2" deep from the face frame to the backwall. The face frames are 3/4" thick.

The corners are made in the shape of "L"s.


----------



## dvatt (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome! Do you have a picture of the carcasses? Did you just screw the backer into studs?


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, the pictures I had of the carcasses were deleted. I anchored them to the wall by running 3" wood screws through the back walls into studs.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicely done! That's a big closet!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't see the handle on a dresser?:yes:


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

The boss didn't want any pulls/hardware, so the drawers were designed so that they do not need pulls. There is a shallow finger groove that is stop routed along the bottom of edge of the drawer face.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man! I can't let my wife see this. Great job!


----------



## porkchopper (Jul 24, 2012)

My wife has seen your work and I might have to tackle our walk-in sooner than this winter. That is some well thought out planning and great work you've done. I live in Sioux City and like to know where you bought that beautiful plywood if you please.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

porkchopper said:


> My wife has seen your work and I might have to tackle our walk-in sooner than this winter. That is some well thought out planning and great work you've done. I live in Sioux City and like to know where you bought that beautiful plywood if you please.


I purchased it through Renneberg Hardwoods in Brandon, SD. Their phone number is 605-582-2407. They are only open Monday thru Friday.

Here are the item numbers and names:

Item#:*8MN34C2PF* Item name: *3/4 C-2 P-F Natural Maple VC*

Item#:*8MN12C2PF* Item name: *1/2 C-2 P-F Natural Maple VC*


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok since nobody else asked I will be that guy. What was your materials cost on his project? BTW very nicely done and better than any closet company I've seen.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Little to add to what has already been said....very nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

SgtSteve said:


> Ok since nobody else asked I will be that guy. What was your materials cost on his project? BTW very nicely done and better than any closet company I've seen.


I couldn't find all my receipts, but an accurate estimate is $2830 for the cost of materials, hardware, screws, etc....


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

... me three! I am never letting her see this. Neatly done.


----------

